# Ivermectin dosage for dogs



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Do you worm your LGD's with Ivermectin and if so, same dosage as the goats or different? I have Ivermectin Plus injectable and was hoping to give orally. 

Jana


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I "think" its 1/10 of a cc per 10lbs. It is NOT the same dosage as goats .


Patty


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, I think it is 1/10th of a cc per 10 lbs. Can you give it orally to dogs? 
Tiffany


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes , I put it in a little canned food and they eat it down. I have also injected it into hot dogs.


Patty


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, the dose usually used is 1/10 cc per 10 lbs. A couple things though; there are some breeds that are ivermectin sensitive such as collies and some herding breeds. I've heard the saying "white feet, don't treat" but I think you are safe with LGDs. I have given my Pyrenees this dosage with no ill effects. This dosage is WAY more than the Heartguard heartworm treatment but still safe as it has been used in hunting breeds for decades. Some swear by ivermectin for a regular, stomach type of de-wormer but I don't trust it for that purpose. I use Ivermectin as a heartworm preventative only (in dogs) and switch between two other products for the other parasites. I'm no vet, just a fellow who has done a lot of research on this subject. Hope this helps......Mike


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, that helps !


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Jana

Besides what Mike listed as cautions with certain breeds, you should also be careful the you are not giving this to a dog who is already infected with lots of heartworms. A vet will insist on doing a heartworm test before they will prescribe heartworm preventions on any dog that is a year of age or older, and one that has never been on prevention meds before.
Ivermec attacks the immature (microfilaria ?) stage of the heartworm.......sometimes hundreds of these will be killed off with one single dose, and have been known to form clots in sensitive organs like the heart. The result of this happening is fatal many times without immediate therapy from a vet.

That said.......I have done "treatment" like this before on dogs who had no future otherwise, and I never lost one, but it is extremely risky. Meds like Ivomec can stop the reproduction of the heartworms, and the adult worms tend to start dieing off gradually with old age after about 18 months....thus leaving you with an animal who should be heartworm free in about two years. Vet treatment is also risky with a severely infected animal, but because the vet monitors the animals condition constantly during "treatment", the risk is decreased substantially. Vet "treatment" leaves you with an animal that is heartworm free within the first week, which lowers the effects of long term damage.
It is best to get a dog on monthly "prevention" and keep it up regularly. Treatment is not only risky, but expensive as well.
I always had pretty good results with ivomec (given orally) controlling most gut worms, but just like with our goats, a fecal check should be done to make sure it's working. BTW- ivomec will not touch the tapeworms in dogs or goats....you will need a drug like droncit for the tapes. 

Whim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And you aren't using Ivermectin Plus you are using regular injectable ivermectin 1%. If your dogs have fleas you will also need at least once a year Droncit from the vet, we also use pyrantal pomoate for bitches when with their pups. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

how often do you give the ivormec ?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Vicki,
What does the Droncit once a year do for dogs that have fleas?

Tiffany


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

Sondra said:


> how often do you give the ivormec ?


Monthly for a heartworm preventative. I guess if you used it for the other parasites and found it effective, that should be sufficient for those as well, IMO.......Mike


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Droncit is for tapes, if you see fleas you know your dogs have tapes also.

And yes the Ivermectin once a month for heartworms but we do know that it is a good stomach wormer also, especially at the dosages we all give which are way over what heartworm control is. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Ivomec in dogs can also be applied topically... like you would with Advantage. 

Also, in light of the droncit you can also give an oral tablet once per month called Iverhart. This treats for heart worms, round worms, tape worms and hook worms. You can find it online without a vet script needed.

I like to purchase the larger package (for up to 25 lbs) and split the pills in half with a pill cutter and give a half per month to my dachshunds. More for your $$ that way. I have used it for years and loved it. So easy!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

but the ivormec topically doesn't work for heart worms.


----------

